# Weaning Babies Annointing EVERYTHING! ?!?!



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

We have 3 five week old weaning hoglets, 1 boy and 2 girls, we are just as sweet and relaxed as can be however they all seem to annoint on everything and anything including me and my husband hands. I know it's a normal habit of hedgies but when they're doing it to us they're wrapping their mouths around our fingers and those little teeth hurt I can only imagine when they're adults. We stop them as soon as we notice licking but I don't want to send them to their new homes and have this be mistaken for biting. They also do it on any and every new smell or item they encounter. Toys, blankets, clothes, remote, buttons, well you get the point! :roll: Other then that they are just perfect though; barely raise a quill. They let you pet them right between the eyes, chest, and skirt without as much as a flinch. We have tried to get them to roll into a ball when turning them over and all we get is a very wiggly baby hedgie! Let me know what you think of the little guys!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

They're absolutely adorable! And they sound like they're doing just great!  Baby hedgies are much like human toddlers - they explore their world with their mouth! :lol: So as far as I'm aware of (though I'll say right now I'm not a breeder and have never had a baby hedgie younger than six weeks), all of the annointing seems to be a normal thing for little ones. Not sure how to go about discouraging the use of teeth though...I'll let someone with more experience comment on that part of it!


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Its normal for babies to teeth and chew on everything. We let the babies nibble on our fingers until we feel their teeth coming in then we tend to not them do that when we feel their teeth coming in. They will still try but best not to let them  There is not much that can be done and as long as their new owners dont let them do it.it should be an easy habit to get rid of


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love the pictures! They are absolutely adorable!!


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

HappyHedgies said:


> Its normal for babies to teeth and chew on everything. We let the babies nibble on our fingers until we feel their teeth coming in then we tend to not them do that when we feel their teeth coming in. They will still try but best not to let them  There is not much that can be done and as long as their new owners dont let them do it.it should be an easy habit to get rid of


That's what we've been trying to do as well. We now know what to look for and can stop it at the first sign; which normally is intensely sniffing and/or licking my fingers or wedding/engagement ring. They all like to bit at them as well. But we still have a few more weeks to work with them so I think as long as we're consistent it shouldn't be an issue by then. Now I don't know whether or not Hedgehogs are similar to dogs and cats in the aspect that a they can recognize their name words, phrases, commands, ect. But I always say "No Bite!" in a stern but still quite voice. If anyone knows the answer to that question I would be intrested in the answer. We've also started to be very cautious of what we touch and the scents that could be on our hands. Thank you for the response and advice.


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

I just love them all but Clover is my fave. I love the mask. ADORABLE!!!!!!


----------



## lilyann (Dec 26, 2010)

they are adorable! I couldnt let them go to new homes i would keep every one and have a housefull!! lol :roll:


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

aaaaaawwwwww SUPER cute!!


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

mcwojo said:


> I just love them all but Clover is my fave. I love the mask. ADORABLE!!!!!!


Clove is actually staying her with us and all goes as planned we will get beautiful Pinto babies from her! We're also keeping the boy too; My husband got a little too attached  She looks just like her mom; who is a Algerian Chocolate Pinto. Dad is a Brown Reverse Pinto. So she really has both traits in her. Thank you for the compliment!


----------

